# DD swallowed a marble...wait or call doc?



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, not exactly a marble, but 4yo dd just swallowed one of those smooth glass pieces that are used in a vase to stabilize flower arrangements. It was a bit smaller than a nickel and probably just over 1/4 inch thick.

She seems to be OK...it hurt a bit going down (enough to scare her) but I don't think it's stuck in her esophagus, as she's had a few glasses of water since then and it's going down fine. Would you just wait it out and check the poop to make sure it comes out, or call the doc in the morning? I don't really see what he can do, so I'm thinking wait, but I'm a bit nervous...

Advice needed please!


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

I would definitely call, because I am a worrier that way. I'd be reassured though that it at least doesn't have any sharp edges or anything that might cause injury in there.

I don't envy you having to look for that on the other end, either.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd wait and see if it comes out tomorrow, but I tend to wait a long time to call the pedi for just about everything.....But just a call never hurt anything either!


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

I think I would call and give the dr's office a heads-up on the situation. That way, if something should happen to arise because of it, they would already be aware of what is going on. If they really press you to bring her in, I would do that, too. JMO


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a baby who manages to swallow things once in a while. The first time I saw a bead come out in his poop I was a little freaked out, but he seemed OK. Since then, he's swallowed some more things and I've just waited for them to come out.

He has so many older siblings, who are quite young, that it is impossible for me to keep all things small out of his hands and mouth at all times. And he is fast and sneaky about it.

I think as long as there are no sharp edges or points, it's fine. I would watch for it, though, just to make sure it went through.


----------



## MountainLovinMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I might call just to get their take on it, and any recommendations they might have, but I suspect it will be fine. Do you remember the game "Hungry Hungry Hippos"? Plastic hippos compete to swallow the most marbles in the game. When we were little, my youngest sister occasionally swallowed the marbles too. My mom would just wait and fish them out of her diaper the next day....no problems!


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i'd call and see what they say. but it'll probably come out on its own.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

moving to health and healing


----------



## Titus2fam (Aug 9, 2005)

Please keep us posted! (((((HUGS))))) sandi


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I probably wouldn't worry, but then, I have had experience with a swallowed penny, and this seems less potentially harmful. I did call our ped about the penny DS1 swallowed when he was 2. I had read something about pre-1982 pennies containing zinc and it combining with stomach acid in frightening ways. The nurse was not terribly concerned and just said to watch his poop.

The marble is glass, so doesn't pose a chemical threat, and it's smooth, so it probably doesn't pose a threat of getting stuck or causing harm.

DS1's penny didn't come out until day 5. I have no idea why it took so long - this was the same kid who would eat a tangerine and I'd see it that afternoon - but I just don't want you to worry if you don't see the marble right away, it might take a few days.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
I probably wouldn't worry, but then, I have had experience with a swallowed penny, and this seems less potentially harmful. I did call our ped about the penny DS1 swallowed when he was 2. I had read something about pre-1982 pennies containing zinc and it combining with stomach acid in frightening ways. The nurse was not terribly concerned and just said to watch his poop.

The marble is glass, so doesn't pose a chemical threat, and it's smooth, so it probably doesn't pose a threat of getting stuck or causing harm.

DS1's penny didn't come out until day 5. I have no idea why it took so long - this was the same kid who would eat a tangerine and I'd see it that afternoon - but I just don't want you to worry if you don't see the marble right away, it might take a few days.

















: Everything said... we had a penny scare too, but it came out about a week later. We did get an x-ray at that point only because it WAS taking so long to come out.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Liam swallowed a bunch of those marble magnet pieces from Damien's Magnetix when he was under a year old. Those came out just fine into his diaper and were the only reason I knew he'd swallowed them. LOL! (The Magnetix disappeared after the 3rd instance mysteriously...







) I think if a baby under a year can pass something that big, a 4 year old should able to pass one of those smooth glass things just fine. I wouldn't bother calling the doc unless she starts having stomach pain or runs a fever, etc.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

My personal experience is that "This too shall pass..." My little girl swallowed something similar - one of those marbles from a mancala game. I'm such a good mom though that I didn't know she's swallowed it until it came out in the diaper - you should have seen me freaking out wondering what the shiny thing in the pile of poo was!


----------



## WantRice (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
Liam swallowed a bunch of those marble magnet pieces from Damien's Magnetix when he was under a year old. Those came out just fine into his diaper and were the only reason I knew he'd swallowed them. LOL! (The Magnetix disappeared after the 3rd instance mysteriously...







) I think if a baby under a year can pass something that big, a 4 year old should able to pass one of those smooth glass things just fine. I wouldn't bother calling the doc unless she starts having stomach pain or runs a fever, etc.

Yikes! I saw one of those Dateline or 20/20 reports about children dying from swallowing these magnets. The reason being, they can get the intestines all twisted up by their magnetic attraction to each other when in different parts of the intestines. Apparently there have been multiples cases in the US. This might have been one of the children featured Magnetix deaths In this story, multiple magnets formed a complete block of the intestines.


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone. The 'marble' is officially out, thank goodness. We spent the weekend out of town at a memorial service and family gatherings with me carrying latex gloves around and praying that she didn't poop in a public toilet and I'd have to go searching there, blech. Thank goodness it "arrived" at a family household and we can breathe a sigh of relief...

I heard about those magnets too...there was a recall on those building sets a while back. Scary.

Thanks Again!


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

Glad everything came out okay in the end! ;-)


----------



## lawgrrl (Nov 8, 2004)

laughup


----------

